# ScareLA Halloween Convention 2014



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey haunters, wanted to let everyone know about the ScareLA Halloween con coming to Los Angeles Aug 9-10. The weekend-long Halloween season teaser will celebrate California's hottest scary faire with attraction unveils, workshops and classes, top industry panels, haunt experiences, screenings and activities. Share, inspire, play. It's a lot of fun and very informative. http://scarela.com/ :jol::voorhees:


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll be there with a booth for my old (and new) projection effects.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Please let me know what booth your at. I'd like to meet you and put a face to a name...and learn as much from you as I can!! Always enjoy your props and postings in here.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

It's Mr. Chicken's Prop Shop...booth 110


----------



## forevermy3 (Sep 8, 2010)

*ScareLA*

Hey fellow Haunters,

Is anyone going to SCARE L.A. in Los Angeles?

This will be my first time, not sure what to expect. But I'm beyond excited!
I hope to pick up some cool stuff, and most of all, get some great ideas.
Not that I need anymore ideas...


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

I've spent my allotted convention budget for this year. 

I still am very tempted to go. 

I know that Dr. Terror Eyes, Halstaff, and Mr. Chicken are all going to be there either as vendors or instructors and I'm a big fan of all of their work. 

It's a bit of a drive from Colorado Springs, but it would almost be worth it just to go to Co-Co Curry House Ichibanya there in Torrance. If you haven't been, you need to go. It's actually a Japanese restaurant chain with only 1 (or maybe 2) stores in the continental U.S.. I used to eat there weekly when I lived in Japan. I visit the one in Torrance every time business takes me there.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Come on out, Abunai! 
I really don't know what to expect either, but I'm using it to test the waters of peddling my projection effects at conventions, since it's very close to me. ShellHawk will also be there with her ceramics. This being the second year, I don't expect it to be a huge show, but it should be fun.


----------



## forevermy3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the tip on Co-Co Curry House, I have been there. YUM.
Also the info on the vendors. I'm also a fan of Mr. Chicken. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Just printed out my tickets. Heard horror stories about the marked up vendor prices, that's really my only concern. Read on the forums that it's a good atmosphere, hopefully horrific in a good way, but regardless, I'm sure it will be a blast! See you there!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice meeting all who stopped by!


----------

